# Heat Globe HELP?



## 1131035 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, the other day I received a great reptile enclosure. It is large has all the fittings, vents, thermostat. It is very good, although I noticed that the fittings for the globes such as ceramic heaters and such is not a screw in fitting. I was surprised by this and it seems to be a baton type. Does anyone know if I can get globes for these fittings and why they would even be there considering this is a proper reptile enclosure.

Thanks


----------



## Jaycw (Dec 15, 2011)

Go to bunnings and you will find baton type globes that will work just as well as a commercial reptile light and a whole bunch cheaper too! (if your lucky they might even have some of the colored globes) .......... If you have your heart set on using ES ... check out Ebay you can buy little converters that change baton fittings to ES. ... Ive actually got some in my ackie tank that change ES to GU-10 so I can use halogen lights in there instead


----------



## 1131035 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, big help


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 15, 2011)

baton, or bayonet type fittings?????? dont think you can get any kind of converters to make a screw in fit a baton light fitting


----------



## 1131035 (Dec 15, 2011)

I purchased an adapter for a bayonet fitting with a screw end, so now I can use all my normal globes. It transfers B22 - ES27 (I think)


----------

